# Off Season Predictions: The Spurs



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i will be posting these threads periodically so we can discuss expectations for the upcoming season. we will do one for the team as a whole followed by individual player expectations/predictions.

you can discuss whatever overall aspects you want, but some ideas for starting points are points per game, points per game allowed, record, playoff seeding, and intangibles like will they look more motivated than last year.

i actually think the last thing i mentioned could be the most important. the spurs will continue to win games next year the same way they do every year, but thing that will determine how good a team they are and how good they are when they roll into the post season will be by playing motivated basketball all season. they cant expect to turn it on at the end of the season and win with the talent in the west. but if the team stays healthy they should play better basketball this season than last.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> but if the team stays healthy they should play better basketball this season than last.


Good idea, and I agree with the above. This could be the first time in a couple of seasons that the spurs will be near 100% to start the season.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Anything short of losing to the Bulls in the finals will be a dissapointment.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

where do you think they will finish in the rankings?

i say 58 wins, second seed behind the suns, 1 game ahead of the mavs.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I say 61 wins, second seed behind the mavs.


----------



## Spurs™ (Aug 6, 2006)

i say second seed behind mavs and a few games above mavs


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

How can you be ahead and behind a team?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Ezealen could do it.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

pssht, Saint Baller could do it with his hand behind his back.


----------



## Spurs™ (Aug 6, 2006)

i could do it without hands and you can be behind a team like Phoenix because they have more wins and less losses, and be behind ahead of a team because you have more wins and less losses then them


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Spurs™ said:


> you can be behind a team like Phoenix because they have more wins and less losses, and be behind ahead of a team because you have more wins and less losses then them


That explains absolutely nothing. What does Phoenix have to do with the Mavericks? And how do you be "behind ahead of a team"?


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

Spurs™ said:


> i could do it without hands and you can be behind a team like Phoenix because they have more wins and less losses, and be behind ahead of a team because you have more wins and less losses then them


HUH? haha can't comprehend that last sentence...


anyway spurs 61 wins #1 seed... i think i'm the only one who picked them first but very possible.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

XxMia_9xX said:


> HUH? haha can't comprehend that last sentence...
> 
> 
> anyway spurs 61 wins #1 seed... i think i'm the only one who picked them first but very possible.


No doubt it's possible, infact I think the spurs will be an overall better team this year (mainly cause we'll have a healthier Manu) I just think the spurs will play more conservative throughout the season this year so they can attempt to actually reach the playoffs without any major injuries. Plus the Mavericks are looking like they'll be even better this year, and ofcourse there's Phoenix.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Oh snap, I posted twice but didn't put my input.

I think the Spurs will come second in the west to the Mavs. Anything less than a WCF appearance is horrible for the Spurs, I feel this is the best team they have had in a while since they will be healthy and if Timmy can play at some what the level he did during the Mavs in the Semi's then I wouldn't be suprised if ya'll took first seed and the ring.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

No doubt. Timmy finally looked 100% during that series, AND he's had even more time to rest just incase he wasn't. Tony gets a minor injury which may have actually been a blessing in disguise (for us anyways. Who cares about france?) cause he also got to rest. The only thing worrying me is Manu. He was already playing on an injury during the series and then went to go play in the worlds with barely any rest. I know it seems like it at times, but he isn't superman! He needs to take a breather once in a while!


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

What was Manu playing through? Hamstring issues or something?


----------



## daddy primetime42 (Jun 30, 2006)

Arent we missing a few pieces where usually good at replacing them, but i havent heard for a replacement for losing rasho and mohammed. Van Exel is gone also, maybe i have not been keeping up. The bench has always been crucial to the World Champs so unless we can get more fire power we are looking to maybe 4th place finish.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

van exels replacement will be giving udrih minutes again.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

daddy primetime42 said:


> Arent we missing a few pieces where usually good at replacing them, but i havent heard for a replacement for losing rasho and mohammed. Van Exel is gone also, maybe i have not been keeping up. The bench has always been crucial to the World Champs so unless we can get more fire power we are looking to maybe 4th place finish.


Where have you been then?

Rasho and Mohammed are being replaced with less talented (though younger, more versatile and most importantly cheaper) players in Elson and Buttler. Udrih will also be our second string point guard (huge improvement over NVE)


----------



## daddy primetime42 (Jun 30, 2006)

ezealen said:


> Where have you been then?
> 
> Rasho and Mohammed are being replaced with less talented (though younger, more versatile and most importantly cheaper) players in Elson and Buttler. Udrih will also be our second string point guard (huge improvement over NVE)


Personally i dont care how much players make i want to know if they can do the intangibles rasho and nazr could do elson and buttler i have never heard of these guys and i have been watching for a long time which probably means these guys are scrubs or rookies. Thats right i forgot about udrih he is a baller he will step up. But what about defensively who is going to D up the point guards when parker goes to sit down. I think we lost a big part of our team defense this year.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Spurs: 58-24, #2 seed in playoffs, defeat Houston in the 1st round, defeat Dallas in the 2nd round, lose to Phoenix in the Conference finals.

Tim Duncan has a monster year. Unlike the 19 ppg crap he put up last year.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheBigDonut said:


> Spurs: 58-24, #2 seed in playoffs, defeat Houston in the 1st round, defeat Dallas in the 2nd round, lose to Phoenix in the Conference finals.
> 
> *Tim Duncan has a monster year. Unlike the 19 ppg crap he put up last year.*


That's the only part I agree with :biggrin: 

Speaking of which, anyone think Duncan could even be up for some serious consideration for a third MVP this year?


----------

